# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  نرم افزار حسابداری تحت اکسس

## Hedesh

نرم افزار حسابداری 

نسخه سال 1400 - متن باز

https://bayanbox.ir/view/1873290490993420833/Screenshot-80.png
https://bayanbox.ir/view/80110943272...eenshot-81.png
https://bayanbox.ir/view/71865591684...eenshot-82.png
https://bayanbox.ir/view/91151625284...eenshot-83.png

 آفیس اکسس 2013

این نرم افزار هم اکنون به صورت متن باز در اختیار دوستان قرار می گیرد
لینک دانلود :
https://bayanbox.ir/info/68909318553...esh-openSource

----------


## ROSTAM2

در مورد بخشهايي كه داره جزء به جزء راهنمايي استفاده از اونها رو توضيح بديد بد نيست

----------


## sajjad_kochekian

ایکاش با 2003 بود

----------


## rastegarreza

از ارسال این فایل تشکر میکنم و انشالله خداوند آن شهیدان گرانقدر را قرین رحمت خویش قرار دهد

----------


## omid-j

ای کاش در کد نویسی رمزیی نگذاشته بودین

----------


## Abbas Amiri

نسبت به ورژن قبلی بهینه شده بود . خسته نباشید
باکمی تلاش میتوانید عملیات بستن اتوماتیک حسابها درپایان دوره  و ایجاد دوره جدید با استفاده از سند اختتامیه دوره قبل ، برنامه راکاملترکنید
ضمنا در قسمت سند حسابداری به هیچ عنوان عدم تراز بودن نمایش داده نمیشود.

----------


## Abbas Amiri

> معادل کلی و داخلی دستورات رکورد ستی که نوشتید دستور داخلی اکسس DoCmd.RunSQL هستش


در دنباله بیانات مفید آقای پیروزمهر ، تا آنجا که متوجه شده ام تفاوت  DoCmd.RunSQL و Database.Execute ، پارامترپذیری RunSQL و ازآنطرف فراگیرتربودن Database.Execute در دستورات  SQL است (والبته بطور نامحسوس سریعتر)

----------


## abdoreza57

با سلام 

خدمت اساتید عزیز از آنجا که با 2007 خیلی کار نکرده ام در مورد دو مطلب زیر راهنمایی بفرمایید ممنون میشم 

1 ) رمز برنامه با آنکه پیغام امنیتی اکسس غیر فعال شده عملی انجام نمیده و پیغامی نداره ! مشکل از آفیس هست یا خود برنامه ؟

2 ) شیفت برنامه ظاهرا بسته شده منتها با برنامه ای که استاد پیروزمهر ارائه نموده بودند نمیشه کاری کرد برنامه فقط فرمت 2003 را میشناسه 
پس راه باز کرده شیفت برنامه چیه ؟

----------


## Abbas Amiri

گرچه جای این بحث اینجا نیست وبسیاری ازکاربران هم موضوع برایشان اهمیتی ندارد ولی ازآنجا که سایت آموزشی است بجا دیدم که درمورد Execute و RunSQL بعرض برسانم :
 شی Docmd زیر مجموعه  Access.Application است وبرای ارتباط با Jet Engine باید مراحل زیر راطی کند
Access Application >> (DAO/ADO) Interface  >> JET Data Engine
درحالی که شی  Database مستقیما به Jet Engine ارتیاط پیدا میکند.
در ضمن آقای پیروزمهر چرا پیامهای خصوصیتان فعال نیست؟

----------


## Hedesh

**************************************************  ****************

----------


## Hedesh

> در مورد بخشهايي كه داره جزء به جزء راهنمايي استفاده از اونها رو توضيح بديد بد نيست


راهنمای تصویری نرم افزار به صورت یک فایل pdf.
لینک دانلود :
http://uplod.ir/bbkubg6uu853/Help_Ac...ftware.rar.htm

----------


## Hedesh

**************************************************  ****************

----------


## Hedesh

**************************************************  ****************

----------


## rasool56

لينك دانلود نرم افزار كرك شده 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/4ctyhxvj/...tware_V29.html

----------


## ahsaya

با سلام و تشکر .

می فرمایید که کار شما برنامه نویسی نیست . 

واقعا جای تحسین داره که این غالب از تجربیاتتون رو در اکسس پیاده سازی کردید و مهمتر از همه در دسترس عموم قرار دادید .

----------


## BABAKZAMANI

استاد گرامی چرا نرم افزار شما به صورت فقط خواندنی است این نرم افزار در موقع اجرا فقط خطا میدهد

----------


## ahsaya

> استاد گرامی چرا نرم افزار شما به صورت فقط خواندنی است این نرم افزار در موقع اجرا فقط خطا میدهد


نرم افزار اجرا می شود و فقط خواندنی نیست .

شما باید در قسمت Access Options \Trust Center\Macro Settings ماکرو ها را در حالت Enable قرار دهید

----------


## Hedesh

**************************************************  ****************

----------


## G.hemati

دوست عزیز میشه نمونه 2003 رو هم آپلود کنین

----------


## Hedesh

**************************************************  ****************

----------


## Hedesh

**************************************************  ****************

----------


## Hedesh

**************************************************  ****************

----------


## علی فتحی

برنامه جالبیه دوستان کسی میتونه به سی شارپ تبدیل کنه؟

----------


## majid_tiger

برنامه در نسخه های 64 بیتی اجرا نمیشه و از اونجایی که کاملاً کد باز نیست و Read-Only هست قابل تغییر برای سازگاری با 64 بیت نیست ، حتی ptrsafe رو هم نمیشه تغییر داد !

----------


## علی فتحی

خداوند این شهیدان رو غرق رحمت کنه .و اجر معنوی برای شما اقای هدش.خیلی از دوستان اینجا تاپیک ایجاد کردن درمورد صدور سند حسابداری.ولی همه رو به بیراهه رسوندن.کسی جواب درست حسابی نداده.حتی خودم یک تاپیک ایجاد کردم مدیریت سایت خیلی زود حذف کرد.لطف کنید نحوه ثبت سند رو توضیح دهید ابیا هنگام ثبت همزمان تمام عملیات وارد هر سه جدول  کل معین و تفضیل میشه.

----------


## ARData

چقدر راحت در مورد حسابداری برنامه نوشته اید درود بر شما ...
ای کاش اشاره ای به منابع مالی - ارزی ، ثبت اسناد مربوط به وارده ها صادره ها و همچنین درخواست های خرید و حواله های انبار مبتنی بر برنامه انبار پیوست شده به آن در کنار استفاده از ظرفیت کامل اکسس با Continuous Forms به جای لیست باکس ، اگر امکاناتی که در دیتاگریدهای اکسس وجود دارد در .net یا vb6 می بود حتما از آنها به نحو احسن استفاده می شد شبیه سازی اکسس به سمت و سوی برنامه های فاقد امکانات دلیل بر برتری آن نمی باشد بلکه از زیبایی ها و کارایی آن کاسته می شود در آینده ای نزدیک به حول و قوه الهی سورس باز برنامه کلی از حسابداری - پرسنل - انبار ادغام شده در این سایت قرار خواهم داد ...

----------


## com12151337

سلام
بنده هم به نوبه خودم تشکر از جناب هدش دارم و در تکمیل نوشته دوست عزیزمان جناب ARDdate تفضیلی اول و دوم در تکمیل این برنامه (حسابداری)  قدرت این برنامه را افزایش میده.
یا علی موفق باشید

----------


## mehdiomnia

لینک ها همه ترکیده

----------


## downfile

ممنون هدش جان :بوس:

----------


## shayegh2010

واقعا عالی
ایشالا که برنامه های بعدی هم در راه باشه

----------


## SANBOR

سلام
چرا لینک های این برنامه پاک شده است ؟
کسی اخرین ورژنشو نداره ؟

----------


## SANBOR

کسی نیست که این رو قبلا دانلود کرده باشه ؟

----------


## SANBOR

یعنی هیچ کس این حسابداری رو تو ارشیوش نداره ؟

----------


## mosaArabi

سلام
من این ورژن ضمیمه شده را داشتم . از ادرس زیر دانلود کنید
http://freeupload.ir/ft1uwh9ixzo8/He...91.06.rar.html

----------


## SANBOR

من این ورژن رو دیده بودم منظورم اخرین ورژنش بود که مشکلاتش رو رفع کرده بودند

----------


## mosaArabi

خدمات شما اینم آخرین ورژنش (البته طبق نوشته خود برنامه Hedesh LastVersion)
http://freeupload.ir/4lfa3vq36nm8/He...rsion.rar.html

----------


## isaac23

رمز این چیه چرا باز نمیشه ؟

----------


## mosaArabi

رمز : 1234

----------


## saeed7kh

با سلام
لینک دانلود من نمیبینم

----------


## Hedesh

...
حذف توسط کاربر
...

----------


## علی فتحی

ممنون اقای هدش عزیز منم با اجازتون دقیقا دارم نرم افزار شما را به سی شارپ دات نت . کپی برداری میکنم با تشکر

----------


## Hedesh

.... حذف توسط کاربر ....

----------


## mobinsaffarpour

متاسفانه لینک قرار داده شده کار نمی کند

----------


## Hedesh

.... حذف توسط کاربر ....

----------


## علی فتحی

دوست عزیز خسته نباشید . اقای بیاتی عزیز فکر کنم این برنامه رو ادامه ندی خیلی بهتره من انواع نسخه ها رو دانلود کردم همش اخطار و اجرا نمیشه و یا هزاران ایراد دیگه.

از طرفی بحث مالی و حسابداری خیلی مهمه شاید طرف در شرکتی از برنامه شما استفاده کرد هیچ امنیتی برای کار نداره .بهتره روی برنامه نویسی دات نت یا ویژوال بیسیک یا دلفی زحمت بکشی بسیار امن و بهترند.

ببخشید زحمات شما رو نادیده نمیگیرم ولی ما داشتیم حسابداری accو اسان حساب .اخر شال اشکال پیدا کرد حتی خود برنامه نویس هم قادر به اصلاح ان نبود کلی گرفتاری و مجبور شدیم تمام اطلاعات سال رو در رافع وارد کنیم.

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

سلام 
موقع ورود به نرم افزار در سیستم من این ارور رو نشون میده..اکسس من 2010 و 32 بیتی هست

----------


## saeidsolaimani61

جناب آقای بیانی سلام 
ببخشید معذرت میخواهم اگر ممکن است مرا راهنمایی فرمایید ( به روح شهید غلامرضا زبونی قسمتان می دهم)
واقعا احتیاج به کمک دارم ( زکات علم نشر آن است)

میخواهم با نرم افزار اکسس دفتر حساب بانکی را طراحی نمایم اما مشکل بنده در قسمت مانده  گیری می باشد لطفا راهنمایی نمایید


 نمونه :   تاریخ
واریز
برداشت
مانده

1394/1/1
1,200,000ریال
0ریال
1,200,000ریال

1394/1/10
0ریال
50,000ریال
1,150,000ریال

1394/1/20
0ریال
254,000ریال
896,000ریال

1394/1/30
5,000,000ریال
0ریال
5,896,000ریال

----------


## saeidsolaimani61

جناب آقای بیانی سلام 
ببخشید معذرت میخواهم اگر ممکن است مرا راهنمایی فرمایید ( به روح شهید غلامرضا زبونی قسمتان می دهم)
واقعا احتیاج به کمک دارم ( زکات علم نشر آن است)

میخواهم با نرم افزار اکسس دفتر حساب بانکی را طراحی نمایم اما مشکل بنده در قسمت مانده  گیری می باشد لطفا راهنمایی نمایید


 نمونه :   تاریخ
واریز
برداشت
مانده

1394/1/1
1,200,000ریال
0ریال
1,200,000ریال

1394/1/10
0ریال
50,000ریال
1,150,000ریال

1394/1/20
0ریال
254,000ریال
896,000ریال

1394/1/30
5,000,000ریال
0ریال
5,896,000ریال

----------


## Hedesh

.... حذف توسط کاربر ....

----------


## mahmooddavoodi

جناب فتحی عزیز سلام!
مایوس کردن و ادامه ندادن شاید راحت ترین کار باشه اما بهترین کار نیست..این که برنامه ایشون ارور میده دلیلی بر ضعف اکسس نیست.حتما میشه این موارد رو برطرف کرد.واگه برنامه نویس شما قادر نبوده اشکال برنامشو برطرف کنه باز هم نشانه ضعف اکسس نیست.متاسفانه من نمیتونم این استدلال رو بپذیرم که چون یک یا چندبرنامه اشکالاتی داشتند پس اکسس برای اون کار ضعیف هست.مگر اینکه شما بتونید ادعا کنید که از همه توانایی اکسس استفاده کردید و اونقدر در برنامه نویسی در اکسس قدرتمندید که کاری نبوده که انجام نداده باشید..اتفاقا من فکر میکنم فرصت خوبیه که شما همون برنامه ای رو که میگید،بیارید اینجا و اشکالش رو بگید.اگه اساتید نتونستن حلش کنند اونوقت روی حرف شما میشه فکر کرد..گفتن این قبیل حرفا میتونه باعث دلسردی دوستانی بشه که تازه میخوان با اکسس کار کنن.لطفا در بیان نظرات بیشتر دقت کنیم.
با تشکر

----------


## mobinsaffarpour

جناب آقای هدش با سلام

همانطور که قبلاً هم بصورت خصوصی به شما پیام داده بودم بنده هم با نظر دوست عزیزمون جناب آقای داوودی کاملاً موافق هستم.

ضمناً خطاب به دوست عزیزمون جناب آقای فتحی : اینگونه برخورد و اخلاق اصلاً در شان یک برنامه نویس نیست و اخلاق حرفه ای هم این برخورد شما رو مسلماً تائید نمیکنه. اینجا یک انجمن جهت یاری رساندن به دیگران در زمینه اکسس هست . برخی از 

دوستان از جمله آقای هدش محبت دارند و فایلهای خود را در اینجا قرار می دهند. شما هم به نظر بنده اگر برنامه ای مشکل داشت به برنامه نویس اعلام کنید تا جهت حل مشکل اقدامات لازم رو انجام بده یا در انجمن این مشکل بیان بشه و نسبت به رفع اون با 

سایر دوستان تبادل اطلاعات بشه. اما اینکه شما به این صورت برخورد میکنی اصلا صحیح نیست. ( باتشکر از شما که بیان این موضوع رو نقد مسئله تلقی می کنید نه جسارت )

----------


## علی فتحی

باعرض سلام مجدد این تاپیک تازه تبادل بحث و نظر شد.بیاییم قبول کنیم از هر لحاظ برنامه نویسی دات نت از اکسس بهتره دراین موضوع شکی نیست.من قسطم هدایت اقای هدش بود نه دلسردی.اتفاقا بارهای بار در تاپیکهای حسابداری تعربف کردم گفتم برنامه ایشون از لحاظ سادگی و ... بهترین نمونه برای الگو در برنامه حسابداری است.با تشکر

----------


## Hedesh

.... حذف توسط کاربر....

----------


## علی فتحی

خدایی حیف وقتتون روی این نرم افزار گذاشتی . دو ساله من پیگیری میکنم .کل نسخه ها رو دانلود کردم اصلا نتونستم از لوگین برنامه بگذرم تا ببینم چی هست.

----------


## m.savant

سلام به دوستان گرامی
نرم افزار هدش نیاز به رمز داره برای دانلود؟

----------


## fazl11

سلام رمز برای دانلود ؟

----------


## mfahimeha

سلام فایل کرک شده نرم افزار هدش تقدیم حضورتان
1-فایل را انتخاب کرده سپس دکمه شیفت را پایین نگه میداریم و فایل را باز میکنیم
2-رمز ماژولها و خود فایل هم 123 است
اینم لینکش
http://www.mediafire.com/file/vgw6kpgisl0tzon/123.rar

----------


## Kybord

سلام
ببخشید برای بنده مشکلی پیش اومده امیدوارم تجربه شماکمک حالم باشه <3
بنده در طول برنامه نویسی برای یک برنامه حسابداری به یک مشکل سخت گرفتار شده ام
در بانک اطلاعاتی " اکسس - acces " فیلد کلید را فیل " آیدی - ID "قرار دادم
بعد از اجرا برنامه و تست به این مشکل برخردم وقتی مثلا ده محصول با شناسه مختلف ثبت میکنم مثلا از شناسه شماره یک تا ده
وقتی شماره هشت را پاک کنم بر روی ذخیره کلیک کنم فیلد حذف میشود ولی در ثبت فیلد جدید شماره شناسه از شماره یازده شروع میشود

خیلی مشغولم کرده این کد

میخواستم بدونم راه حل بهتری هست ؟
یا کدی هست بتونم بنویسم برنامه بره تو اکسس و گزینه commpact & repair رو بزنه بعد هر حذف ؟؟

لطفا کمکم کنید واقعا دردسر ساز شده برام

j.behzadii@gmail.com

اگه ممکنه اینجا جواب بدید یا به ایمیلم پیام بدهید ممنون <3

----------


## mosaArabi

.البته یه روش در ادرس زیر هست تست کنید
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...اهنمائی
راهکار اینه که شما بجای اتونامبر خودتون با دستورDmaxبیایین بزرگترین عدد در فرم را بگیرین و با 1 جمع کنید و بعنوان  ردیف و یاIDاستفاده کنید .

----------


## njhossaini

با سلام .من عضو سایت شدم ولی نتوانستم نرم افزار ورژن جدید هدش (اصلاحی94)را پیدا ودانلود کنم لطفا راهنمایی یا از طریق ایمیل  برای من ارسال فرمایید.تشکر

----------


## alizohori

دوستان لینک دانلود نیست

----------


## Hatami 60

سلام
من لینک دانلودی نمیبینم
اگه میشه به ایمیلم بفرستید
با تشکر فراوان
hatamiabdolah8@gmail.com

----------


## Hedesh

نرم افزار حسابداری

نسخه سال 1400 - متن باز

https://bayanbox.ir/view/1873290490993420833/Screenshot-80.png
https://bayanbox.ir/view/80110943272...eenshot-81.png
https://bayanbox.ir/view/71865591684...eenshot-82.png
https://bayanbox.ir/view/91151625284...eenshot-83.png

آفیس اکسس 2013

این نرم افزار هم اکنون به صورت متن باز در اختیار دوستان قرار می گیرد
لینک دانلود :https://bayanbox.ir/info/68909318553...esh-openSource

----------


## G.hemati

با سپاس  از جناب Hedesh عزیز و بزرگوار و تشکر فراوان بابت تهیه و نشر این برنامه 

شخصا از نحوه به کارگیری امکانات اکسس لذت بردم  :قلب: 

فقط موردی رو دیدم که جالب و سوال برانگیز شد برام استفاده از ابزار Multiple Selection بود

ممنون میشم هر عزیزی که اطلاعات دارن ، مختصری توضیح در مورد نحوه به کارگیری و کاربردش رو توضیح بدن

----------


## mohmd123

باسلام  ببخشید برای دانلود نرم افزار رمز عبور نیاز است ٰ ببخشید ایا باید هزینه برای دریافت رمز عبور پرداخت کنیم.ممنون می شوم اگر توضیح بدهید.

----------


## حسن شاهدوست

سلام لینک دارای رمز هستش لطفاً رمز دانلود رو هم بگین

----------


## m3343kh

سلام
برای دانلود از لینک پست اول رمز می خواهد

----------


## m3343kh

> نرم افزار حسابداری 
> 
> نسخه سال 1400 - متن باز
> 
> https://bayanbox.ir/view/1873290490993420833/Screenshot-80.png
> https://bayanbox.ir/view/80110943272...eenshot-81.png
> https://bayanbox.ir/view/71865591684...eenshot-82.png
> https://bayanbox.ir/view/91151625284...eenshot-83.png
> 
> ...


سلام
رمز دانلود چی هست؟

----------


## حسن شاهدوست

> نرم افزار حسابداری
> 
> نسخه سال 1400 - متن باز
> 
> https://bayanbox.ir/view/1873290490993420833/Screenshot-80.png
> https://bayanbox.ir/view/80110943272...eenshot-81.png
> https://bayanbox.ir/view/71865591684...eenshot-82.png
> https://bayanbox.ir/view/91151625284...eenshot-83.png
> 
> ...


اگر نرم افزار رایگان است چرا رمز گذاشتی برای دانلودش ؟!!!!!!!!!

----------


## m3343kh

> رمز : 1234


رمز دانلود چیست؟
سپاس

----------


## حسن شاهدوست

برادر هدش عزیز لطفاً رمز دانلود رو بگو

----------


## mazoolagh

چندین سال هست که استارتر این تاپیک گروه کثیری را سرگردان و بجای پاسخگویی پست های قبلی خود را هم پاک کرده! 
گویا از اینجا بعنوان محلی برای آگهی رایگان استفاده میشود.

----------


## mohmd123

لطفا مسول محترمی پاسخگو باشد اگر به سوالات جواب داده نمی شود حداقل این تایپک را حذف بفرماییدٰ تا مردم سردرگم نباشند.

----------


## mahmoodimr

دوست عزیز رمز عبور رو می فرمایید؟



> نرم افزار حسابداری 
> 
> نسخه سال 1400 - متن باز
> 
> https://bayanbox.ir/view/1873290490993420833/Screenshot-80.png
> https://bayanbox.ir/view/80110943272...eenshot-81.png
> https://bayanbox.ir/view/71865591684...eenshot-82.png
> https://bayanbox.ir/view/91151625284...eenshot-83.png
> 
> ...

----------


## Hedesh

> چندین سال هست که استارتر این تاپیک گروه کثیری را سرگردان و بجای پاسخگویی پست های قبلی خود را هم پاک کرده! 
> گویا از اینجا بعنوان محلی برای آگهی رایگان استفاده میشود.


با سلام

بنده تعجب می کنم از دوستان گرامی فایل نرم افزار در چند سایت و و بلاگ دیگر هم قابل دسترسی بوده است .

و دلیل اینکه رمز گذاشته ام به دلیل اشکال در فایل بود ، چون من این فایل رو گذاشتم نه برای کار های مهم ، فقط برای نمونه و اینکه دوستان از کدها و قسمت ها و از شکل کار استفاده کنند و ...
ولی بعضی از دوستان از فایل برای کارهای حسابداری مهم استفاده کردنده حالا که به مشکل خوردن دائم پیام میدن که حالا ما چه کنیم؟

بنده پاسخگوی چه چیزی باید باشم ، یک نرم افزار اکسسی برای خودم تهیه کرده بودم خواستم دیگران هم از کاربردهای نرم افزار اکسس مطلع شوند. همین!!

اما اینکه فرمودید " گویا از اینجا بعنوان محلی برای آگهی رایگان استفاده میشود. " ، تهمت ناروا زدید چون بنده اصلا فروشی ندارم که بخواهم آگهی رایگان داشته باشم.

اما رمز فایل : #1234@  - (مسئولیت استفاده با خود دوستان است.)

----------


## Hedesh

> لطفا مسول محترمی پاسخگو باشد اگر به سوالات جواب داده نمی شود حداقل این تایپک را حذف بفرماییدٰ تا مردم سردرگم نباشند.


و در آخر از مسئولین سایت درخواست دارم کل تاپیک را حذف کنند تا مردم سردرگم نباشند.
با تشکر

----------


## محمد رضا بهبودی

با سلام و احترام
دوست عزیز 
بسیار ممنون از برنامه خوبی که قرار دادید  قطعا در برنامه جنابعالی نکات آموزشی بسیار خوبی وجود دارد . 
انشالله موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## mazoolagh

تهمتی زده نشده، ظواهر امر خودش گویای همه چیز هست!

در مورد کسانی که با طناب این برنامه به چاه افتاده اند: 
مشخص هست که حسابدار واقعی نبودن؛ حسابدار یا یک جایی کارمند هست که برنامه حسابداری همونجا رو استفاده میکنه یا آزاد کار میکنه و حسابداری شرکتهای خیلی کوچک و مغازه و ... انجام میده که در اینصورت خودش یک برنامه تجاری مناسب نیازهاش تهیه کرده،
در هر صورت میدونه که استفاده از این دست برنامه ها نتیجه اش چی هست.
خلاصه این رو بعنوان یک تجربه و درس ببینن و از همقطارای باتجربه تر مشورت بگیرن.

بهترین کار قفل کردن تاپیک هست و نه حذف،
به این ترتیب عواقب استفاده از پروژه دانشجویی و سازنده غیرمتخصص در یک کار مشخص میشه و این خودش درسی هست.

----------

